# AUDI S5 CAB SUPERCHARGED(MRC STAGE 2 NOW!)



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

hi guys just thought i'd share with you my new car!
3.0 supercharged with sports seats,7 speed stronic,satnav,dvd,tv etc. etc.the colour is Audi Exclusive "Mystic Blue"
its a bit juicy round town 17mpg  but does 31mpg on a long run  going to get it mapped which should see 420bhp/380 ftlbs and maybe a full milltek at some point.interestingly i had it on a dyno and it did 361bhp/350ftlbs as standard,this was the 2nd one the company had seen to do this! they are 328bhp standard,similar to the TTRS i believe as they dyno a bit more as standard also.


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Very nice Steve, I am sure the power delivery on the SC is instant too.
How does it go round corners?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice ,ate what hpened to the RS3 you were planning to get :?:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Very nice ,ate what hpened to the RS3 you were planning to get :?:


too pricey,not special enough looking and stupid long wait!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Matt B said:


> Very nice Steve, I am sure the power delivery on the SC is instant too.
> How does it go round corners?


instant power from 1k mate  well round a corner it's heavy to say the least but bloody tail happy as its proper 4wd 60/40 split


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

caney said:


> Matt B said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice Steve, I am sure the power delivery on the SC is instant too.
> ...


                

It looks real nice. 
Much more fun than the RS3


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

caney said:


> YELLOW_TT said:
> 
> 
> > Very nice ,ate what hpened to the RS3 you were planning to get :?:
> ...


I think you made the better choice as you say both the S3 and RS3 are nothing to look at for the price


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

YELLOW_TT said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > YELLOW_TT said:
> ...


exactly mate,the s5 is no drag racer at 1900kg but looks far nicer than the rs3!


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

liked this car from day 1 steve.......nice choice bud


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Gazzer said:


> liked this car from day 1 steve.......nice choice bud


thanks mate


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

That is a lovely motor m8, a real motorway cruising machine 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> That is a lovely motor m8, a real motorway cruising machine 8)


effortless mate


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Lovely that is Steve 8)


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Loving the colour Steve!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

clived said:


> Loving the colour Steve!


Thanks Clive it's sort of purpley blue


----------



## hope88 (Mar 25, 2011)

That engine is just pure sexy! S5 cabs are definitely rare. Wonderful car!

31mpg with that power...I've never seen more than 25mpg for a long time 



caney said:


> hi guys just thought i'd share with you my new car!
> 3.0 supercharged with sports seats,7 speed stronic,satnav,dvd,tv etc. etc.the colour is Audi Exclusive "Mystic Blue"
> its a bit juicy round town 17mpg  but does 31mpg on a long run  going to get it mapped which should see 420bhp/380 ftlbs and maybe a full milltek at some point.interestingly i had it on a dyno and it did 361bhp/350ftlbs as standard,this was the 2nd one the company had seen to do this! they are 328bhp standard,similar to the TTRS i believe as they dyno a bit more as standard also.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

I hate it, I think it looks horrendous, one of the most ugliest cars that I think I've ever seen. :wink: :lol: :lol:

Really lovely Steve and really pleased for you, I hope that I'll be able to see it in the flesh one day - I promise that I won't drool all over it!

Graham


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

wow i love it! wish i had one


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> I hate it, I think it looks horrendous, one of the most ugliest cars that I think I've ever seen. :wink: :lol: :lol:
> 
> Really lovely Steve and really pleased for you, I hope that I'll be able to see it in the flesh one day - I promise that I won't drool all over it!
> 
> Graham


Ha ha! I remember doing the same with your RS4 Graham  hopefully be at ttoc meet at Gaydon!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice Steve. Bet it sounds quite tasty as well.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi guys,just a little update to let you know i've done a few upgrades  1st off i fitted some 20mm mtm spacers all round to give it more of an aggresive stance.Then fitted a k&n replacement cone filter as the oem cone filter is very restrictive(20bhp gain from just the filter)After that i have just fitted a full milltek cat back system with oval tailpipes which sounds really nice :twisted: lastly just changed the horrible oem no. plate bulbs for some nice xenon type ones,this week its going in for a Mrc Tuning stage 1 remap which will see power rise to circa 435bhp/395ftlbs.Mrc Tuning reckon with a full decat,99ron fuel and modified airbox power should rise to 460bhp  Will post up the results at the end of the week


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

That's some power boost 

Nice cruiser


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

phope said:


> That's some power boost
> 
> Nice cruiser


Yep,pretty much 100bhp gains from remap,filter,exhaust! With a pulley change and cooling mods(stage3) Mrc reckon 500bhp could be possible


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

caney said:


> phope said:
> 
> 
> > That's some power boost
> ...


And the best bit caney....it would start every morning and run all day long 8)


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

caney said:


> hi guys just thought i'd share with you my new car!
> 3.0 supercharged with sports seats,7 speed stronic,satnav,dvd,tv etc. etc.the colour is Audi Exclusive "Mystic Blue"
> its a bit juicy round town 17mpg  but does 31mpg on a long run  going to get it mapped which should see 420bhp/380 ftlbs and maybe a full milltek at some point.interestingly i had it on a dyno and it did 361bhp/350ftlbs as standard,this was the 2nd one the company had seen to do this! they are 328bhp standard,similar to the TTRS i believe as they dyno a bit more as standard also.


Looks nice!! 
Sorry for what could turn out to be a stupid question, but how come it dyno'd at so much more than the standard figure before you even did anything to it?! I'd love 33 free bhp from Audi!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Leebo310 said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > hi guys just thought i'd share with you my new car!
> ...


Most of the 3.0 supercharged engines are seeing 30 bhp more than Audi claim!


----------



## Leebo310 (Sep 22, 2011)

caney said:


> Leebo310 said:
> 
> 
> > caney said:
> ...


Ha, result then!! Although you'd have thought Audi would've realised this by now and started charging people extra for it :lol:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Hi guys,just a few shots of my car on the dyno at Mrc Tuning in Banbury!it has a milltek system and k&n filter with MRC remap,will post the graph up after they have officially released the software on their website.i will say it made close to 450bhp though:cheers:


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Hey Steve

The car looks really nice mate. It wont be too long before I go the "sensible" route 

Matt


----------



## phope (Mar 26, 2006)

Saw the video clip last night on MRCs Facebook page - nice sound


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Matt B said:


> Hey Steve
> 
> The car looks really nice mate. It wont be too long before I go the "sensible" route
> 
> Matt


Love the TT don't get me wrong,but technoligy has really moved on now especially when it comes to performance.


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Very nice


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks crap Steve :wink:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

No 2 ways about it..... Propa mota
No messing with engine out and all that, remap power reliability nuff said


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

bigsyd said:


> No 2 ways about it..... Propa mota
> No messing with engine out and all that, remap power reliability nuff said


Agreed,tired of messing with the 1.8t stuff


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Done at gti international,not too shabby for a car that weighs 1870kg


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Looks very 8)


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Nice run matey. Love the sound of that


----------



## vwcheung (May 19, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

vwcheung said:


> Love it!


+1.. [smiley=dude.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

I saw your car go up the strip a few times and it looks mighty quick. I bought a brand new S4 3.0 Supercharger when they first came out in 2009 and my first thoughts were wow this things got some torque now if only some good remaps were available it would be a stonking car.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

neilc said:


> I saw your car go up the strip a few times and it looks mighty quick. I bought a brand new S4 3.0 Supercharger when they first came out in 2009 and my first thoughts were wow this things got some torque now if only some good remaps were available it would be a stonking car.


Once mapped they are very quick road cars,just plant the throttle and you are off! The s4 is 200 kg lighter than the s5 cab and will do 3.5 sec to 60 with a map and exhaust


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

caney said:


> neilc said:
> 
> 
> > I saw your car go up the strip a few times and it looks mighty quick. I bought a brand new S4 3.0 Supercharger when they first came out in 2009 and my first thoughts were wow this things got some torque now if only some good remaps were available it would be a stonking car.
> ...


Dont start that you will make me want one again ! :wink:


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

neilc said:


> caney said:
> 
> 
> > neilc said:
> ...


did i also mention 100mph comes up in under 9 secs also


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Welcome..check out the V6 communtiy page.. :lol: 
Steve


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

Caney , just stop it will you :wink: :lol:

P.s 0-100 in under 9 secs wow


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

neilc said:


> Caney , just stop it will you :wink: :lol:
> 
> P.s 0-100 in under 9 secs wow


Lol,that's in the s4 not a heavyweight like mine which does a pathetic 10.7 sec dash to 100  :wink:


----------



## Frasman77 (Apr 14, 2010)

Hi mate,

Fantastic car. I've been thinking about picking up a used s5 cab for a while to replace the TT (extra seats soon to be essential...) and it seems to tick just about all the boxes. I did see some slightly poor reviews of the S5 on what car. If you don't mind me asking, apart from being blindingly quick, how does it handle? I know it's obviously a lot bigger and heavier than the TT so it's never going to be quite a sharp, but then again I'm guessing the quattro helps (my tt is fwd).

Any observations now you've been living with it for a while would be very helpful!

Cheers


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Frasman77 said:


> Hi mate,
> 
> Fantastic car. I've been thinking about picking up a used s5 cab for a while to replace the TT (extra seats soon to be essential...) and it seems to tick just about all the boxes. I did see some slightly poor reviews of the S5 on what car. If you don't mind me asking, apart from being blindingly quick, how does it handle? I know it's obviously a lot bigger and heavier than the TT so it's never going to be quite a sharp, but then again I'm guessing the quattro helps (my tt is fwd).
> 
> ...


Hi there,it handles ok but its not the sort of car you wanna be chucking around tbh! Straight line speed is incredible though  you could upgrade the arbs and fit a coilover kit to improve the handling but you really need to drive one first as its much more of a fast cruiser.the build quality is excellent and puts a smile on my face everytime i drivet it,town driving it does 17 mpg but on a long run it averages 27-28 mpg so not too bad.
Steve


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Been looking at maps for my S4 again recently. Is the MRC map a flash in car job, or ECU out job? Last time I checked they were all ecu out and non reversible.

You still trying to sell your TT? Mine is sat in the garage, not moved for 12months!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> Been looking at maps for my S4 again recently. Is the MRC map a flash in car job, or ECU out job? Last time I checked they were all ecu out and non reversible.
> 
> You still trying to sell your TT? Mine is sat in the garage, not moved for 12months!


Yes and yes to all above


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

elrao said:


> You still trying to sell your TT? Mine is sat in the garage, not moved for 12months!


How have you not sold that yet? Jesus. Thought it went years ago. :?

Car market seems on its arse (for a change) but shame both cars are sitting unused,as they were both great cars.
Did you ever finish that Camper van Rob?


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Have considered the s5 cab as a replacement for the 997S cab. Thought the back seat in the Porsche would take a child seat, but can't find anything that fits.

An S4 and an S5 might be Audi overkill on the drive though.


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> Have considered the s5 cab as a replacement for the 997S cab. Thought the back seat in the Porsche would take a child seat, but can't find anything that fits.
> 
> An S4 and an S5 might be Audi overkill on the drive though.


Loads of room in the cab mate,i'm 6' 2" and have plenty of leg room in the back and yes i'm made to sit in the back when my wife and daughter are in the car


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Not sure I'm quite old enough for an S5 cab just yet...

@Hark - camper progressing. Got ripped off buy the specialist (currently with solicitors) and so had caused some delays!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> Not sure I'm quite old enough for an S5 cab just yet...


lol i didn't realise you had to be a certain age to drive one! thought it was just down to personal choice.


----------



## E3 YOB (Mar 2, 2010)

Looks good Steve on the strip mate. I bet getting back in the TT feels like getting on a horse and cart compared to the S5.

I have just bought a Porsche 997 S which I will be keeping standard but after a bit of refined power too 

The TT is staying till I die though


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

E3 YOB said:


> Looks good Steve on the strip mate. I bet getting back in the TT feels like getting on a horse and cart compared to the S5.
> 
> I have just bought a Porsche 997 S which I will be keeping standard but after a bit of refined power too
> 
> The TT is staying till I die though


Nice! Bring it to rrday :mrgreen:


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Well my 997 got stolen on Thursday, so new car on the cards. Had three Porsches and each one has caused me grief!


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

elrao said:


> Well my 997 got stolen on Thursday, so new car on the cards. Had three Porsches and each one has caused me grief!


sorry to hear that mate!


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

elrao said:


> Well my 997 got stolen on Thursday, so new car on the cards. Had three Porsches and each one has caused me grief!


Jeez. Is that less than a week?

How was it stolen? I often wonder with high-end cars if the previous owner makes a copy of the key, they can just walk up to the car and drive it off once you've got it.


----------



## elrao (Apr 19, 2005)

Kell said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Well my 997 got stolen on Thursday, so new car on the cards. Had three Porsches and each one has caused me grief!
> ...


Had the 997 just under 6 months, was thinking of moving to something bigger due to second baby on the way.

They broke into the house and took my keys, also took the spare key to our S4 Avant - so £612 out of pocket to swap the locks on that too!


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

Kell said:


> elrao said:
> 
> 
> > Well my 997 got stolen on Thursday, so new car on the cards. Had three Porsches and each one has caused me grief!
> ...


Shite [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Hope your ok mate. Arse holes


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

elrao said:


> Kell said:
> 
> 
> > elrao said:
> ...


Ah sorry - got my posters confused there.

I saw on page four someone siad they'd just bought a 997 and then saw that yours had been stolen a week later.

Still gutting though.

We were considering buying an older RS4, but I'm not sure I want a car that will be that much of a target...


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

Quick update as i had the upgraded pulley fitted this morning and tweak of the map  zero effect on drivability with the added bonus of much more torque and power,peak power is near as damn it 480ps and 440ftlbs torque


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Superb figures Steve


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

Quick family bus Steve :roll: 8)


----------



## caney (Feb 5, 2004)

conlechi said:


> Quick family bus Steve :roll: 8)


Yes indeed!


----------



## V6RUL (May 28, 2009)

Nice numbers.
Steve


----------

